
First 1,000-processor chip: Thought to be the fastest chip designed in a uni lab - redtuesday
http://sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160617215802.htm
======
redtuesday
Is this related to this CPU from ~2006:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilocore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilocore)
? (at least the name is the same and IBM is involved again). After searching a
little bit it seems they only use the same name because of the 1000 cores
(kilo). The previous chip seems to be related to carnegie mellon.

EDIT: the original source from uc davis: [https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/worlds-
first-1000-processor-chi...](https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/worlds-
first-1000-processor-chip)

